
Apple Hired Homebrew's Creator to Build Swift-Package-manager - doppp
https://github.com/apple/swift-package-manager/blob/master/CODE_OWNERS.txt#L11
======
tambourine_man

      Max Howell @mxcl
      Google: 90% of our engineers use the software you wrote (Homebrew),
      but you can’t invert a binary tree on a whiteboard so fuck off.
    

[https://twitter.com/mxcl/status/608682016205344768](https://twitter.com/mxcl/status/608682016205344768)

------
jeffehobbs
Awesome!

